# Colin Mcrae Dirt vs. Vista Ultimate 64



## Stranger (20. Dezember 2008)

Hola,

Das spiel startet einfach nicht unter Vista und bringt eine Fehlermeldung. Blöderweise kann man (zur Zeit ?) die Patches 1.2 / 1.22 bei Codemasters nicht runter laden...(Webseite nicht verfügbar!)
Hat jemand noch eine Idee / alternativen Download !?

Gruß, Stranger


----------



## boss3D (20. Dezember 2008)

Stranger schrieb:


> alternativen Download !?


Patch 1.1
Patch 1.22

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stranger (20. Dezember 2008)

Danke !

Hat funktioniert, hatte nach der Installation noch jeweils einen blue & black-Screen aber nach Neustart läuft es bis jetzt einwandfrei..

Edit : (war anscheinend der Virenscanner)


----------

